# Looking To Start Hardcore Band.



## Sinforsale (Mar 3, 2007)

Heylo, Im looking to start up a Hardcore band, 

[Stuff like Atreyu,As I Lay Dying, Killswitch Engage]

Im 15, grade nine..I live in Saskatoon Saskatchewan, and Go To E.D Feehan, I play the Guitar and can do a little screaming vocals, i mainly do clean, Any Takers?:rockon2:


----------

